# Trailmate



## tailhole

I got this bike this weekend at a swap at a decent price, was wondering if anyone knows the approximate year (I'm thinking mid-late 80s).  Or anything about the brand and specifically, this frame style.  I was told by the seller they were made in Sarasota, Florida and they were industrial and rental bikes.  The rear hub is a Bendix 86.
I liked the beefy frame, I also got a giant wald basket in excellent condition to put on the front.  I also dig these big swooping bars.
Thanks in advance for any info or advice.
-Scott


----------



## bricycle

Worksman bike??

How wide are those bars??????


----------



## tailhole

*Is it a worksman?*

That's what I thought when I first saw it, seller said trailmate and it has a trailmate badge, but it's held on by tape, but I figured that was a temp fix, not a substitution.  
I left this bike over at a friend's place, I'm moving and have bikes scattered all over Denver right now.  I'm pretty sure they're more than 28", widest bars I've seen, I think.  
I'll get a number this evening.


----------



## tailhole

*Not sure about Worksman*

The double bars I've seen from worksmen have a curved downtube.  This one doesn't.  Maybe mine is older?  Also mine doesn't seem to have much of a fork rake and the tubes on mine seem beefier. These images below also show a lugged construction, mine isn't.  
The bars are 33" across. Very wide.  
Any help is appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## tailhole

*Bars*



bricycle said:


> Worksman bike??
> 
> How wide are those bars??????





The bars are 33" across.


----------



## schwinnderella

Yes, trail mates were built in Florida although I am not sure that yours is one. I believe they are still in business building some sort of three wheelers. I believe the seller is correct that trail mate built mostly Worksman type industrial bikes.
Here are some pics of a trail mate my buddy bought as a frame and fork which he built as sort of an early mountain/cruiser type bike.He built the bike around 1980. It turned out a bit big for him and he sold it to me. My dad rode it for several years and then gave it back to me.


----------



## Bicycle808

*Not a Worksman*

As you noted, yours is definitely not a Worksman.  It's a Trailmate; I just bought a similar frame (looks to be the same, actually), and I came upon this thread while searching trying to confirm that it's built in the USA.  Apart from what you've mentioned (no lugs, straight downtube...), a Worksman will have rearward facing "track ends" and a different set-up for the chainguard.  Fork details are not reliable clues, as Worksman has used several different fork styles over the years, including a straight-legged BMX-style like your bike has.



tailhole said:


> That's what I thought when I first saw it, seller said trailmate and it has a trailmate badge, but it's held on by tape, but I figured that was a temp fix, not a substitution.
> I left this bike over at a friend's place, I'm moving and have bikes scattered all over Denver right now.  I'm pretty sure they're more than 28", widest bars I've seen, I think.
> I'll get a number this evening.


----------



## fatbike

Got yourself a Worksman tall frame 20" seat mast. Loosely looking for one myself. A city big Wald basket grocery getter town bike is what I want one for.


----------



## Bicycle808

fatbike said:


> Got yourself a Worksman tall frame 20" seat mast. Loosely looking for one myself. A city big Wald basket grocery getter town bike is what I want one for.




The bike in the OP is absolutely not a Worksman m2600.  In fact, it's not a Worksman at all.


----------



## bricycle

tailhole said:


> The bars are 33" across.




those obscenely wide!!!


----------



## Tuna

I have never hear of Trail Mate before today.  These look like nice bikes. Up until now, I may have been put off by the American bottom bracket thinking that this is a cheaper bike. That early Mtn bike is definitely a forerunner.  The drum brake is an early solution to the problems that rim brakes pose and are now handled by disc brakes.  Your friend is a pioneer.  And you were smart to not just take the bike and uses, but also not to change it.  I learned something.


----------

